# Facebook.Picassa etc..



## Brett33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Now see you photos on tivo in apps and games.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Brett33 said:


> Now see you photos on tivo in apps and games.


Save me the job of finding out and tell me how I get my pictures on there please?


----------



## Brett33 (Jan 31, 2011)

brightonjohn said:


> Save me the job of finding out and tell me how I get my pictures on there please?


You need an account with picassa also you can link your facebook and tivo accounts up.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Brett33 said:


> You need an account with picassa also you can link your facebook and tivo accounts up.


Many thanks. When I have a moment . . . . . . I'll give it a try.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

hmmm, me thinks they might want to delete some of their test accounts, or some people need to be more imaginative  (I'm not going to elaborate in a public forum)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Given the totally over the top PIN issues with the tivo I was surprised to see adult content - well ok, artistic nudes - on the featured gallery


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

geekspeak said:


> hmmm, me thinks they might want to delete some of their test accounts, or some people need to be more imaginative  (I'm not going to elaborate in a public forum)


what do you mean mate?


----------

